
Making a 3D Delta Printer for Ceramic - mhb
http://www.keep-art.co.uk/Self_build.html
======
sergers
More recent article on the guy and his craft:

[http://www.slate.com/features/drivingforces/ceramics/index.h...](http://www.slate.com/features/drivingforces/ceramics/index.html)

------
hau
The result of printing itself is not discussed and smallest amount of time
reserved for showing it off in video at 480p. Impressive printer build overall
but really lacking description of unique point of this one - resulting ceramic
product. What can be seen is still interesting and implies potential for
ceramic printers since source material is easily obtained.

That's also the smallest size and lowest contrast font I've ever seen in
article. Impossible to read.

